# Is Bradford Pears Poisonous to goats



## #1 roo (Mar 6, 2006)

Can someone tell me if bradford pear leaves & berry like fruit are poisonous if my goats eat them. Will the leaves or fruit give them diarrhea?
Thanks for your help

#1 roo


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Roo, all I can tell ya is my girls eat small amounts of the leaves almost daily. Eight of them go browsing and eight come back, so guess the leaves are edible. At least in Tennessee they are....TJ


----------

